# Canon EOS new Picture Style



## luciolepri (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi there, after one year of on-field testing, I decided to share a custom made picture style that I consider a little improvement over the classic Technicolor's Cinestyle. It has about 1/3 of a stop less "reach" in the shadows, but it delivers higher midtone contrast (that I find very helpful for skintones) and a smoother highlights roll-off.
You can download this PS from here:

http://www.luciolepri.it/nwp/canon_eos_naiad_wine_picture_%20style.htm

If anyone wants to give it a try, I'd love to receive some feedbacks!


----------



## coffee_king (Feb 7, 2017)

How does one go about actually creating their OWN picture profiles?
Is there some app/program or is it literally just adjusting the sliders in camera setting?


----------

